# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Vista

## Alex_Ltd

В январе выходит релиз Windows Vista!
Кто уже юзал бета версию прошу оставлять посты.

----------


## Alex_Ltd

SORY...
6 ноября 2006 года компания Microsoft выпустила финальные RTM релизы новой операционной системы Microsoft Vista и офисного пакета программ Microsoft Office 2007. 
 С 8 ноября 2006 года все версии в том числе и корпоративные (Volume License) доступны корпоративным заказчикам и сборщикам "железа".
vista_6000.16386.061101-2205_x86fre_client-ent-lrmevol_en_dvd.iso
vista_6000.16386.061101-2205_x64fre_client-ent-lrmexvol_en_dvd.iso
- корпоративная версия Windows Vista Enterprise расширенный вариант Vista для корпоративных клиентов. Эта версия обладает дополнительными средствами и в частности средствами шифрования диска BitLocker Drive Encryption, поддерживает все существующие языки интерфейса, функцию Microsoft Virtual PC Express и подсистему для приложений на основе UNIX (SUA), что позволяет запускать их без изменений.
Систему Windows Vista Enterprise можно приобрести только при наличии компьютеров, имеющих лицензии Microsoft Software Assurance или Microsoft Enterprise Agreement.
Именно Windows Vista Enterprise будут популяризировать пираты ..... 
Активация: Все версии Windows Vista требуют в той или иной мере прохождщения активации!
Дополнительные приложения: При посещении сайта WindowsUpdate или Download Center для загрузки бесплатных программ и обновлений пользователям Windows Vista предстоит пройти проверку подлинности (те же требования действуют и в отношении Office 2007), в результате чего выясняется соответствие железа компьютера с 25-значным ключом на Сертификате подлинности (COA). В последствии собранная информация будет использоваться Microsoft для отслеживания пиратских копий и несанкционированного использования корпоративных ключей. 
 Не прошедшим валидацию Windows Genuine Advantage системам будут доступны только критически важные обновления, некритические обновле-ния доступны только системам прошедшим процесс валидации. Проверка подлинности встроена в процесс установки приложений IE 7, Windows Defender, Windows Media Player 11. Если система не проходит валидацию Windows Genuine Advantage то дополнительные приложения не возможно устанавливить на систему. 
Без активации Vista нормально работает 30 дней затем она переходит в режим ограниченной функциональности. О режиме ограниченной функци-ональности говорят постоянные напоминания, и через 30 дней, Vista ограничит свою функциональность до минимума. Выход в интернет будет ограничен лишь доступностью сайта Microsoft для активации и система будет перезагружаться один раз в час. 
Сам механизм валидации Windows Genuine Advantage - не представляет проблем для обхода, на этот счёт есть действенные решения, проблемы возникают с требованием переодической проверкой активации системы.
Для корпоративной версии Microsoft Windows Vista Enterprise требуется ключ многократной активации – MAK (Multiple Activation Key) который активируется однократно но требующий переодической валидации.
Multiple Activation Key - позволяет отправить централизованный запрос на активацию сети десктопов компании за одно соединение с системой активации Microsoft.
За управление корпоративными ключами отвечает сервис Key Management Service (KMS), он позволяет активировать системы без подключения к системе активации Microsoft, но активированные таким образом системы должны регулярно возобновлять активацию подключаясь к корпоративной сети с установленным сервисом Key Management Service, один раз в 6 месяцев.
 Тем кто любит эксперементировать Microsoft позволит реактивировать Microsoft Windows Vista до десяти раз но не более одного компьютера одновременно.

MUI для Висты лежит здесь http://www.wzor.net/modules.php?name=News&new_topic=20
log/psw:  demo/demo

----------


## radio666

> Тем кто любит эксперементировать Microsoft позволит реактивировать Microsoft Windows Vista до десяти раз но не более одного компьютера одновременно.


Так/не так, время покажет...
...вот что интерестно - неужели кто-то собирается купить лицензионный софт, которому обязательно(!) раз в погода требуется проверка валидности через интернет...И?
...я понимаю, что у софта своя специфика, но он всё-таки являетя обычным продуктом! "я купил, значит я хозяин! и никому больше ничего не должен!" 
...другое дело, когда не критические обновлния качаешь... тут да... расширение возможностей системы... это уже доп. услуги извоьте, предоставьте нам лицензионную ось и мы набьём её нашими модами...

Вобщем не тема нифига, пора закручивать гайки корпорации... 
ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ!!! предлагаю двигать из этой ветки прямо в ветку про Linux (...для Unix мы ещё не готовы...) и там беседы беседовать, а здесь, нечего обсуждать! *МАЗДАЙ!* 
Поехали --> RuBoard.Ru > Компьютеры > Операционные системы > LINUX

----------


## Nep

В своё вребя был бета-тестором первых бет висты.  если говорить откровенно, то после 2003-го виста кончено покажется красивой и привлекательной, но жутко тормазнутой...

Действительно, ОС МС Виндоус Виста имеет завышенные системные требования, и на самом деле разработчики больше потратили времени на создания визульной оболочки, чем на функциональность.

Даже в последних релизах большенство кода не оптимизировано, система ещё на саомом деле не готова к выходу на рынок, и тем более на российский...

А остаюсь при своём личном мнении, что самая стабильная на данный момет система от МС - это Windows 2000 Sp4 и Windows 2003 Server , последний меня покарил полностью... великолепная и стабильная система....

 - лиж бы руки из правильного места росли...

----------


## Nep

> (...для Unix мы ещё не готовы...)


Сорри, что так ворвался...    но возник вопрос...

а кто эти "мы"... , что ещё не готовы для Unix Operation Systems?

UNIX - это просто, гораздо проще чем Linux.
просто нужно понять...

----------


## radio666

...кто мы? : )
...вы наверное смеётесь Nep! ...кто мы! : )
...да 95% пользователей! 
...вот кто такие "мы"...

----------


## radio666

...топик-то про Vista... ...извините...
Готова она нет... говорить рано... как никак - не вышла ещё...
Все продукты (а уж тем более такие сложные как ОС) сначала недоделанные появляются... пусть так и будет....
ГЛАВНОЕ - на чём следует заострить внимание! Это...
Поведение корпорации на рынке...
Вот что беспокоит лично меня. То как нам преподносят сий продукт.
...верите/нет, но я собирался купить её...
...но теперь уже всё... ...нет больше сил...
...лучше Nowell'овскую SuSe... которая сломается только если Я на неё надавлю, а не муфлон какой - троянца зашлёт... ...система безопасности Vista просто сияет дырами..., а ведь ОСь это и есть главный системный антивирус...
...да нет не хочится её обсуждать... ...извините...
...Nep, вы пишите, я почитаю... ...может это что-то изменит...

----------


## Nep

Не уверен, что изменит, т.к. сам я недолюбливаю MS Windows Vista. Предпочитаю использовать 2003-й сервер, т.к. он гораздо надёжнее, стабильнее и быстродейственнее...

Vista - это очень сырой продукт, и я считаю его ошибкой MS, т.к. нужного меята на  рынке он не найдет. Слишком много изменний необходимо дя этого сделать.

1. новые Драйвера.
2. новый Софт.
3. подготовка пользоватлей.
4. подготовка СисАдминстраторов
5. Модернизация железа

это слишком большая цена для перехода на новую ос Vista
в то время как сама система не в коем разе не окупит затраты 
конечным пользователям. как-никак, это всего лишь ОС.

Мой совет пользователям: Оставать на WinXPSP2 и на Win2k3Srv
правда в winxpsp2 необходимо отключить множество ненужных
служб, которые только и делают, что отвлекаю пользователя и 
заберают системные ресурсы...

----------


## radio666

...хе-хе-хе :D ...оставить старые оси...
...хе-хе-хе :D
...никто их не оставит... ...так или иначе перейдем на новый софт... :) 
...всем кому интересна тема Vista... ...шаримся тутаси --> http://www.thevista.ru/
...а трем о прочитаном здесь, конечно... :) 
...и помните! Умный не тот кто много читает, а тот кто много думает над прочитанным!

...обсудим?

----------


## Alex_Ltd

Видимо, пока среди штатных пользователей нет экстремалов... Позже выложу результаты тестов.

----------


## Вованимус

У меня Windows Vista Bussines

----------


## Вованимус

и нифига не глючит: программы стоят от WinXP? игры работают(Counter-Strike, Oblivion, WarCraft3, neverwinter nights2, и др...), всё нормально, я в англ шорошо шарю, хелп уж прочитал. Что сказать про графику - одно слово - ШИКАРНО! ваще офигеваю от роскошной гарфике в висте, как будто всё на флеше. иконки на пол экрано растягивать можно, стоит по умолч. IE7, WMP11, Frame FireWork 3.0, все продукты (калкулятор, блокнот, паинт...) шестой версии. Вобщем всё у меня ШИКАРНО! и дрова спокойно установил.

----------


## Вованимус

тот гон что винда виста жрёт около 512мб оперативки, нагружает ежесекундно ЦП 321543262%, не ВЕРЬТЕ!, из моих 1024мб ОП осталось 1023мб, постоянная нагрузка ЦП 1%

ПОВЕРЬТЕ!!! Windows Vista - FOREVER!!!
(кто мне не верит могу выслать скриншоты:-))

----------


## Руслан

У меня Windows Vista Ultimate.Полет нормальный ужо как месяц.С дровами особых траблов не было, как грицца тока ручки кривые у кого-то :) да и кто ищет тот всегда найдет.Игры тоже запускаются (GTA,TDU,NFSCarbon) причем установленные еще на ХР(че-то меня останавливает ее совсем удалять пусть пока повисит)))

----------


## Alex_Ltd

> ПОВЕРЬТЕ!!! Windows Vista - FOREVER!!!
> (кто мне не верит могу выслать скриншоты:-))


хорошая идея.:)

----------


## Вованимус

Ладно я как зайду в Висту там и вышлю

----------


## Руслан

Вот мой скрин :))
позже добавлю еще.

----------


## TeeN72

нормальная ось сколько бы ее не обсирали, вспомните выход хр так там те же фразы были: ось гавно, она слишком много жрет, куча недоработок и т д,
Сам юзаю ультимате версию, было несколько косяков, но все таки все решаемо, и с дровами я не разу проблем не видел, старый софт типа алкоголя и еще некоторых прог не пашет, но уже появился новый при неслабой загрузки юзается всего 29% памяти из двух гигов(раньше ставил на 800пенек, 512мб памяти и gforse4000mx) тама аеро не вставал, но в целом работать моно было
да и работает виста раза в два-три быстрее чем xp sp2

----------


## Вованимус

Я бы выслал скиншоты но  что бы вы оценили всю простоту работы с Windows Vista у вас должен быть сервак чуть по объёместней!

----------


## DEL

Есть у кого полный дистриб Vista с лекарством?
выложите плиз

----------


## DanilinVA

> Есть у кого полный дистриб Vista с лекарством?
> выложите плиз


Нормальной таблэтки не найдеш....
Купи лицензию, я купил и не жалею...
ультимейт всего 11800 с копейками

----------


## Fargus

Найдёшь, товарисчи через биос смогли как то обмануть, завтра на себе попробую.

----------

